
Apple Alters Maps and Weather to Show Crimea as a Russian Territory - stopads
https://www.theverge.com/2019/11/27/20985762/apple-maps-weather-apps-crimea-russia-territory
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648633](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21648633)

